# spring shows



## Barb (Mar 12, 2008)

for  those of you who have already had a spring show this year, how are sales compared to last year.

i have a small one this weekend and with gas hitting 3.49 today, in an already depressed state, ( yeah i live in mich ) i'm a tad worried. especially since i had to raise my  prices. what with oil prices 20-40% higher than last year at this time coupled with  never ending higher shipping costs.  nothing like having gloom and despair before i start my markets this year. 

sorry i know you all are feeling the pinch too. i think i'm just a bit flustered with this show,  i'm trying to fiqure out on paper how i am going to set up for this when the space is 10x5  and my tables are 6 foot. think they'll fit! plus i'm not real  good at 3-d so picturing this in my head is insane. the spaces are bigger then last year when  they offered 5x4. needless to say i didn't even attempt it last year. this year i doing it mainly as a favor to the organizer. guess i need a drink. 

off to find a diet pepsi.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 12, 2008)

Use string to mark your booth space in your home somewhere & just set your tables up there. A practice run will be good!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Barb where was your show?  I am in MI too.


----------



## Barb (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Hey Barb where was your show?  I am in MI too.



it's in custer about 13 miles east of me.

i just heard from the organizer this morning, looks like space won't be a problem. which translates into slow show.

oh well it will be good to get out and see people and get them motivated about the local farmers market. 

it's been a long winter here,


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool, yeah I am wwwwwaaaaayyyyyy tired of the dern snow and cold weather!


----------

